# applying to FSU



## giancarlo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello everybody,I'm currently studying at a community college in NJ, and I going to finish my AA degree in the next spring I really will like get into FSU in film production, so my question is what I need to do it? 
I have no real experience in film, and no SAT scores because I am  international student.
So my Idea is take  media and production clases in my college and find some interships in Manhattan because I live close.

My college GPA is 3.1
MY HS grade is B
I speak spanish and portuguese

I am I going to take some Honor classes.

so please tell me what more I need.

Thanks


----------

